# [Deleted - this forum isn't for points rentals - see the rules above.]



## CharlieJ (Jan 16, 2022)

[Deleted - this forum isn't for points rentals - see the rules above.]


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 17, 2022)

*Rentals of actual resort time (not points) with start dates 45 days or less into the future and Maximum rental rate $800/week or $115/day.*

My interpretation of the rules was that both for rentals wanted and rentals offered you couldn't request or offer points.  You have to list specifically what you want or what you are offering , resort or location and date or dates and in rentals wanted if you wanted to list the maximum you want to pay or accept (as long as it is under $800) for the week you could.  If you list what you want and how much you want to pay, it shouldn't really matter if the owner is vip or not.  A non vip may not be able to offer what you want to pay but if someone wants to offer a reservation for 60% or less than there cost so be it.


----------

